# Add An Outdoor Garden Bench To Your Vegetable Garden



## Jackie_Lee (Mar 1, 2010)

I think a bench is a good idea. The way my garden is situated this year my porch swing faces it, so I can get a really good look while swinging. Watching the garden is almost as much fun as playing in it!!
.-= Jackie Lee´s last blog ..Living the Law of Attraction and Parenting With It Too! =-.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Jackie, your porch swing idea is great! What a wonderful way to relax and watch the garden. Thanks for sharing!

Tee


----------



## Joe_Mason (Jul 20, 2010)

Garden Swings are great addition to home gardens, specially if you have lots of kids;:~


----------



## Jay_Chua (Aug 18, 2010)

I agreed with Jackie that bench is a good idea.

I would also suggest to get a glider since there're in iron material, and expect to last long under rain & snow.


----------

